# Dometic fridge spare parts



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have managed to snap off one of the hinges on the freezer compartment on my Dometic RM 7295L fridge/freezer.

I have searched on Google but can't seem to find a spares supplier specifically relating to Dometic (plenty of Electrolux!)

Whilst I have used araldite to glue it back together, I suspect that my repair won't last long and I will need to replace the whole compartment door.

Anyone with any names for Dometic spares supplier in the UK

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Try Ashbridge Domestic Appliances They are official service agents for Electrolux & Dometic call direct on 01233 895200 

Found this info on another website, hope it helps.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

If you look on www.dometic.co.uk it will give you all the info you need.

This company may be of use:

yAllen & Bocking E-mail:

Postal address: Visiting address: Telephone: +44 1603 444999 
Fax: +44 1603 619239 
Web:

2b Trafalgar Street
NR1 3HN Norwich (352)
Norfolk
2b Trafalgar Street
Norwich (352)
Norfolk

Area:
United Kingdom: Refrigerators, Wine Cellars


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Having looked at the Dometic website and the spares companies, I find that I have one that is a couple of miles away! Martin Caravan Services of Wisbech. Having spoken to them it looks like all I need to do is to replace the hinge, not the whole compartment door. £8.95 each but that will be a lot cheaper than a whole new flap & they have them in stock. I will call by tomorrow & collect one.

Thanks Brisey & Pammy for your quick responses - looks like problem solved

Pilgrim Phil


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

*dometic freezer door*

Hi Phil

we have done the same thing ! let us know how you got on with the repair as we will be looking to do the same.
thanks
kathy


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phil, glad you raised this question. 

I snapped one of our hinges a couple of years ago, its on the third repair now. I may just go and buy a new hinge now, saves dismantling it and gluing it again!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phil, glad you raised this question. 

I snapped one of our hinges a couple of years ago, its on the third repair now. I may just go and buy a new hinge now, saves dismantling it and gluing it again!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Electrolux/Dometic fridge spares/maintenance*

 
Glad you found your spares OK.
I was having problems with my Electrolux fridge too over the last couple of weeks.
Spent 10 days on business in Versilia, on EHU, and then a few more days tootling around the ever beautiful country roads of Tusany, still on EHU when overnighting.
When I got back home, decided to give the gas ignition of the fridge a whirl, just to keep it up to spec. Niente, nada, zilch. It had always required a lot of patience to fire up on gas, but in the end always did. This time nothing. Decided to open up the ventialtion grills and have a look at the burner, this appeared to be OK and lit up, but wouldn't stay lit once the button was released. Gave up, fixed everything back together, and went home to consult my Electrolux manual, and the Alan Whicker motorhome maintenance manual, from which I gleaned that it was no way a DIY job. So contemplating who where and when could fix it.
This morning went down to the garden to check batteries etc. and decided to have another go at running fridge on gas. Bingo, first push of the button, 10 secs, and away she went. Do not ask me either what I did right, or was doing wrong before!.
As I locked the garden gate I'm sure I saw a headlight winking at me, or was it just a flash of sunlight?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Try these:

http://www.worldspares.co.uk/cgi-bin/search.pl?query=&search.x=36&search.y=14


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Mission Accomplished!

I bought two new hinges and replaced the broken one & the other one, so that I now have a spare.

Easy to fit. Each hinge is screwed into the bottom of the freezer box (one screw) and came away easily (although you may need to remove the fridge racks to get your screwdriver in!)

There are then two screws holding each hinge into the body of the flap itself.

A five minute job to switch them over.

The hinges were £8.99 each and were purchased from Martins Caravans in Wisbech (NB not at the address shown on the Dometic website - they haven't been there for 3 years!)

As well as being Dometic agents they are also a Truma service centre and can carry out habitation checks, repairs, warranty work etc.

Nice to have someone on our "doorstep" for a change (instead of a 180 mile round trip to Lowdhams at Nottingham!)

Off the Newcastle tomorrow afternoon to support Kim, my partner, in the Great North Run on Sunday. We will be the ones sitting in the queues on the northbound A1 roadworks at Markham Moor, Workshop & Blyth!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

oooo, ooo, I just bought a new hinge too, think I should have bought two as this one seems a lot stiffer than the other one. :lol: 

Made a trip to my local caravan dealers who is now a CI dealer too and they had some in stock. Apparently they have had them for a long time but they are just disguised in own brand packaging rather than in Dometic/Electrolux packaging although they are original parts. Grrr .. could have done this years ago. 

Now off to attack the freezer with my special screwdriver (tis Z shaped and therefore it saves pulling all the fridge shelves out to get to the hinges - practice makes perfect .. been mending the damn hinge for 2 years!) 8O 

Oh, btw, hinge was £6.99, bargain!


----------

